# Here is our van, Daisy



## fat sam (Jul 24, 2009)

Owned her for 4 years, bit shabby inside when we got her so gutted it and came up with this.


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 24, 2009)

Mooooooooooooo!!! Luv your travelling companions!


----------



## Jacques le foot (Jul 24, 2009)

She's lovely...but there can't be much room for you .


----------



## fat sam (Jul 24, 2009)

You should see it at milking time


----------



## MikeH (Jul 24, 2009)

I like it - especially the wheels


----------



## lenny (Jul 24, 2009)

Great looking van Sam, and very well presented


----------



## Telstar (Jul 25, 2009)

I've seen this van before.  Or are there two like this?  You say shabby on the inside, certainly wasn't on the outside looking at that bodywork.  I like the vent cover across the front.  Nice touch.

Jon


----------



## rach82 (Jul 25, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 25, 2009)

*Wow*

She looks FAB


----------



## fat sam (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Yes Telstar the outside was in good condition, but when you buy something you,ve got to put your personal touches to it eh mate.
It all started when we bought some secondhand front seats and put the cow covers on them from my wifes old car. The cow theme just carried on from there.
This is what the van looked like 4yrs ago when we bought her.


----------



## JED THE SPREAD (Jul 25, 2009)

Why is it called Daisy 

jed


----------



## 888dee (Jul 25, 2009)

groovy, like that a lot


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 25, 2009)

JED THE SPREAD said:


> Why is it called Daisy
> 
> jed



You've never heard of daisy's dollop then?, on sale in all good tourist sweet shops.


----------



## fat sam (Jul 25, 2009)

JED THE SPREAD said:


> Why is it called Daisy
> 
> jed



Because we couldn,t fit ERMINTRUDE on the wheel cover


----------



## topper (Jul 26, 2009)

*from topper nice van*

can i ask is the van parked on the beach at freshwater west dyfed it just looks familia enjoy camping.


----------



## fat sam (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Topper, no mate it,s parked on Brean Sands near Weston Super Mare.

        Mark.


----------



## Nomad1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Fantastic van stan,,,,,nice to see something different,,,,makes a nice change from the white boxes everywhere..


----------



## Lutherz (Jul 26, 2009)

*Cool Van*

Cool van dude
Big fan of VW's myself having owned a few baywindows and a couple of splits your can't beat them.
Had to sell my last split a 21 window, still get a tear in my eye, but got a t4 i am doing up at present not as cool but more practical.


----------



## fat sam (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I know what you mean Luth we could never bring ourselves to sell Daisy. I also wanted the T4 experience so i sold the Grand Voyager and bought one to kit out, but it wasn,t quite the same buzz as a T2 so sold it on after 14 months. It was just a panel van and i wanted another project but got bored and didn,t finish it, here,s a few pics.






































The brother in law has a nice T4 though.


----------

